# Freshwater tank ideas



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Helloooo people of the internets! I've got a question if you guys could awnswer it for me. I'm planning my 20 gallon community freshwater tank, which I've had for the past 2 years, but sadly never liked because I was short of cash. I was debating about what fish to add, and I stumbled across Dwarf Gouramis. I researched tankmates for them and came up with a final list:
3 Dwarf gouramis (male and female pair),
6 Cardinal tetras,
Perhaps 3- 4 shrimp of some kind?
1 Clown Pleco​If you have any other suggestions or something may be better, speak your mind. Thanks in advance, Vayu.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

dwarf gouramis apparently should be pair as x1 male and x2 female..
i purchased x2 male today but they didnt have no females in stock so gotta go buy x4 somewhere else for my 64L tank 
check the minimum size of a tank for a clown pleco... sure it is 30 us gallon
might be worth looking for a pleco more suited to a 20gal, one that grows a little smaller say 3-4".. think the average for a clown is 6", know mine is supposed to grow to that size..


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I read on Aquatic Community Clown Plecos don't grow more than 4 inches. Is there anything smaller? Like say, 2 inches?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

There are some cories that you can get for the 20 gallon, but I am not sure if they are good tankmates with the dward gouramis. The cories will need to be in a shoal of 6 or more.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I have heard the DG's are good with Corys, but I don't know what to take out, or what species to put in. Any recommendations?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think the clown pleco will be fine...4" would be a monster....small and peaceful..
this is a Panaqolus species...make sure it gets plenty of variety and driftwood to chew on..feed it primarily algae wafers and veggie bits...then some meaty type foods...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

i have my gouramis with 2 peppered corys in my 64L and they fine


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, so, recap:
3 Dwarf Gouramis
6 Neon/Cardinal Tetras
1 Clown Pleco (expect 2-3 inches?)
2-3 Peppered Corys
Perhaps some Crystal Red Shrimp (or no inverts at all?)

Thanks for all the help, sorry if this is annoying with the back and forth posting.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

forget the shrimp.they will just become expensive treats.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd recommend some ghost shrimp if you really want some. They might not be noticed and if they are it will be a cheap treat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the ghost shrimp aren't the best idea. Mine were eaten by dwarf chain loaches which are barely 2" in length. If you want bottom dwellers, I think dwarf chain loaches are the way to go. I have only two in my 10 gallon right now and they are doing great. As for Corys, I love them. Pandas are great, they are so social and in another 10 gallon when I had just two, they were as happy as could be. In terms of the Gouramis, I'd recommend Honey Gouramis. They are beautiful and stay just as small as the regular dwarfs. I've actually been planning on getting one for one of my tanks but could't find any in stock (until now!)


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Till is plenty to think about. I think I might keep my Dwarf Gouramis, but thanks for the suggestion. Maybe for another tank I might get here soon. Shrimp is out the window, which is fine. As of now:
3 Dwarf Gouramis
6 Neon/Cardinal Tetras
1 Clown Pleco (Perhaps an 2 Otocinclus Cats instead?)
2-3 Panda Corys


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have an Otocinclus Catfish and He's absolutely adorable. Tiny though, but great for algae problems


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, so might swap my Clown Pleco for a nice pair. Thanks for the reference.


----------

